
Windows Phone Unlock Tool Goes Official - Garbage
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/windows-phone-unlock-tool-goes-official-44945
======
brudgers
Another officially sanctioned option for developing WP7 programs without going
through the developer program is to use TouchDevelop.

Although far more limited in terms of speed and access, it does offer the
advantage of providing an IDE designed from the ground up to run on a WP7
device.

[<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/touchdevelop/>]

